

Thinking like a Bézier path - shravan
http://ronnqvi.st/thinking-like-a-bzier-path/

======
gilgoomesh
In case you didn't realize the coolest part of this post: mouse over the lines
of code that draw the béziers. The diagrams showing béziers drawn by the code
update as you mouse over each line.

A few of the bézier diagrams with visible control points are interactive too.

------
abmussani
Few weeks ago, I tried to create a roulette wheel for an iOS application. For
ball animation, I used CGPath but couldn't make a realistic movement then I
changed it to UIBezierPath.

[https://github.com/abmussani/RouletteWheel-for-IPhone-
Ipod](https://github.com/abmussani/RouletteWheel-for-IPhone-Ipod) (Sorry for
bad code structure).

------
Vektorweg
Note: You can't draw _rounded_ corners using Bezier curves. Only an
approximation. ;)

~~~
bchjam
While this is true, the author actually uses simple arcs on the path for the
rounded corners (most Bezier interfaces are implemented in a path that also
supports simple lines and arcs). In fact, there's only 1 Bezier in the path
from the article, the wavy line in the very last image. See the
addCurveToPoint and addQuadCurveToPoint methods for drawing cubic and
quadratic Bezier curves

------
_Adam
Images are cutoff when viewed on mobile!

